# Viking VGIC3054BSS Gas Range Ignitor Issue



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

In order for Viking to honor any work under the warranty, you have to have someone who is licensed by them. That means a local company that does commercial kitchen equipment repairs. Just because it is a Viking, you are paying for quality equipment, which means that the technicians are not just someone who was flipping burgers a week ago.

It would actually be the re-ignition module that has gone bad. You can get it for $127 at http://www.allvikingparts.com/PA020047_0_4_Point_Re_ignition_Spark_Module_p/pa020047.htm or you can get it for $50 at http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005SM9TI4?keywords=PA020047&qid=1451545174&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1 Do not worry about the "Only 10 left". They are far from running out.

See the third post on this that gives you the items to check, before just ordering parts. http://appliancejunk.com/forums/index.php?topic=4812.0


----------



## hansim4 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks.

"See the third post on this that gives you the items to check, before just ordering parts. http://appliancejunk.com/forums/index.php?topic=4812.0"

I followed the above link but couldn't follow what 13, 13A, 13B, etc mean. Based on my simple experiment, I think the problem is with either the module or the wire that connects the ignitor. Is there an easy way to identify which is the problem?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I am thinking that the numbers relate to the info in the Service manual or troubleshooting section in the manual.

There really is not an easy way. I would replace the Ignition module first, since those usually go out before the igniters.

Now you may get lucky with a service tech coming to look at it and tell you what the issue is, then tell you what parts are needed.

A lot of the tech's will not touch the unit, unless you have a service contract with Viking.

The less electronics in appliances, the less chances of problems.

Grounds can easily corrode over time if the wire is Aluminum.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

These viking residential units are pretty simple. Most likely a module. I would confirm and replace and suspect grounding issues with both module and burner. Inspected the wires and ignitors for damage. 

The way the system works is its constantly monitoring the flame. If flame goes out then it attempts to relight. It uses the ground to do this. This is why proper grounding is so important. 

I'd swap the modules with a different section to confirm


----------



## hansim4 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's reply. I replaced the module as recommended and the problem is now fixed. It was very simple and only took about 15 minutes. Thanks guys!


----------

